# Well worth watching



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whether you exercise or not this is a very informative video.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the one I was looking for earlier as it relates to peanut allergies, and also the relationship between sugar, sweeteners and diabetes.

Sound is a bit odd, but still watchable.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fell asleep during the first one  Got the gist that we need to build muscle though. Will watch the other later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Fell asleep during the first one  Got the gist that we need to build muscle though. Will watch the other later.


You do need to watch it all as it's not what you might think, boring yes, but there are lessons to be learned.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did it say anything about meat pies.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watch it and find out :roll: :roll:


----------

